# Who's taking prenatal vitamins?



## happymamma

I must confess, I was taking my prenatals from the time I decided to ttc, up until 5 1/2 weeks, which is when I became so sick I couldn't even hold down a few sips of water. So, now I'm just starting back on them, and I feel so bad! Im upset with myseld for not being able to take my vitamins when I really needed them, since I wasn't even eatting well at the time either. Haven any of you had to stop taking them because of morning sickness? Or were you still able to swallow them, and keep them down?


----------



## Gia7777

I've been taking my prenatals since I found out I was pregnant at 5 1/2 weeks. While I didn't have true morning sickness or any vomiting, I did have extreme nausea. I found by taking them about 1 hour before bedtime with some graham crackers or glass of milk seems to have helped a lot.

Hope you get to feeling well soon!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am not pregnant yet, but I have been taking Folic Acid since my loss in March, so I am filled with enough Folic Acid that is for sure. Then hopefully if I do get pregnant it needs to be taken until 12 weeks . :flower:


----------



## lilyV

I should be taking them every day but I'm a lazy bum so I don't often remember... my hubby gets on my ass at times and hand feeds them to me


----------



## mtnprotracy

I've never had success taking prenatal vitamins. My regular OB said it was fine for me to do a regular multi-vitamin, even Flintstones Chewables. So, that's the vitamin I'm taking right now ;).


----------



## Sewergrrl

I take regular multi-vitamins and took folic acid until 6 weeks when my OB said it wasn't necessary anymore (neural tube closes then). Prenatals give me nausea something fierce, even when not pregnant.


----------



## Andypanda6570

mtnprotracy said:


> I've never had success taking prenatal vitamins. My regular OB said it was fine for me to do a regular multi-vitamin, even Flintstones Chewables. So, that's the vitamin I'm taking right now ;).

My doctor also said Flintstones were fine, that is what I took. he also said it was important to take the Folic Acid for the first 12 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Dorian

For those of you who have problems with these pills, I've seen soft, gummy chewables in the store!

I haven't had any problems taken mine. But I think that everything will be fine, even if you couldn't take them for awhile. Start taking them now, if you can.


----------



## amjon

I've taken them all the way from when I found out I was pregnant until now and will continue while I am breastfeeding.


----------



## sadie

I have been taking prescriotion "Prenate Essential" much more than 6 months before I conceived.


----------



## suzimc

I took them when I remembered but sometimes they came back up again, think I only managed about half of what I should have taken but was the same with the other 3 and they're very healthy kids! x


----------



## Ferne

I've been taking prenatal vitamins, purified (takes out the toxins, mercury, etc.) fish oil capsules and calcium w/ vitamin D supplements.

My doctor told me to start taking the prenatal vitamins a couple of months before I tried to conceive.


----------



## Torontogal

I have had no problems with prenatals, was taking them a couple of months before we conceived. Never had any problem taking them though. But wanted to echo the flintstones suggestion - one of my friends who had a baby a few years back was directed by her OB to take them too if she had any problems with the prenatals.


----------



## hoping4no2

I am not pregnant yet but starting ttc this month, I have took Folic Acid since August when I stopped bcp


----------



## SabrinaKat

I've been taking folic acid and a regular multivitamin since before my last pregnancy (which ended in m/c at 7-8 wks in August 2009) as was hopeful every single month, but we got lucky in June and now I'm taking prenacare plus (with omega 3) also extra iron as have always been very slightly anaemic (sp); folic acid is in the prenacare, so will continue to take. I've been really lucky in that the extra iron has not made me constipated, but other than that, the anomaly scan last Wednesday (19wks) showed so far perfect with closed spine, etc.,

best wishes


----------



## AngelUK

I was taking Pregnacare when I found out I am pregnant but switched to only Folic Acid cause Pregnacare was making me feel sicker than ever. Recently also Iron tablets cause apparently it is common to get anaemic when expecting twins. Oddly enough they don't make me sicker even though I was sure it was the iron bits in Pregnacare that made me feel so bad. 
I also was told that I should stop with the Folic Acid after the 12th week but I am not sure what to take now. All the pregnancy multi vitamins have folic acid in them. What do you recommend? I don't think my diet is as balanced as it should be since I still cannot face a lot of smells and tastes. I have never heard of Flintstones, maybe they don't exist in the UK.


----------



## Dorian

Hmm, I think the little bit of folic acid in the pregnancy vitamin would not give you excess. But with a regular folic acid pill, maybe after 12wks you don't need as much. But I know that taking some, as in a prenat, is fine. Or Drs wouldn't recommend you taking them, you know?


----------



## Jtiki

I take a regular multi-vitamin plus an additional folic acid supplement. I got some free samples of several different brands of prenatals from my OB and I though they were all nasty. I don't have any problems with a regular multi.


----------



## happymamma

They dont have flintstones vitamins in the UK?? I feel so bad for you all ,.. they are sooo yummy :) Well, in that case then, Id guess try any kids chewable multi vitamin. I didnt realize, or even think about taking kids ones! But ya, I guess its better then nothing! The prenatals were making me feel even more sick, and I was struggling to keep anything down. I wonder if the flintstones would have been ok? Im going to pick some up :D

Thanx girls!! :hugs:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Just browsing while in my tww:flower:

I take Rainbowlight prenatals - will continue if pregnant but as some people said it is good to begin while ttc. The Rainbowlights are food based so a big vit but they come in minis as well that you take a couple times a day. The minis are really small and I think maybe spreading them through the day is good anyway. Thought I would throw that out as an option for those that have trouble with bigger pills or nausea.
They are at Wholefoods and on Amazon.


----------



## bluebirddream

I've been taking them on and off since July when I had my IUD removed. I took some that were in a pill form, and they made me quite queasy. Then i found some that are gummies :) Not having as bad of side effects with these and have been taking them about 4 weeks. :)


----------



## Sunshine12

Im not taking any and havent been throughout. Folic Acid is all Im taking.


----------



## Mabythistime

happymamma said:


> I must confess, I was taking my prenatals from the time I decided to ttc, up until 5 1/2 weeks, which is when I became so sick I couldn't even hold down a few sips of water. So, now I'm just starting back on them, and I feel so bad! Im upset with myseld for not being able to take my vitamins when I really needed them, since I wasn't even eatting well at the time either. Haven any of you had to stop taking them because of morning sickness? Or were you still able to swallow them, and keep them down?

I stopped between 5 weeks and also about 12 weeks-ish. I lost 5 kg's, spent a week in hospital with a drip and NO food at all. To date baby is fine and actually managed to be almost a week ahead in growth. Generally, your body will have anough in your system to care for baby :hugs: Lovely reserves. Our bodies are really strong, stronger than we sometimes give them credit for :haha:

Dont feel bad. You will be very surprised to find out how many woman actually do take prenatals in the world and how many do not. Sure your baby will be perfectly fine! There are many ladies I know of who have not taken vitamins at any time during pregnancy with no negative affects.

An important time for vitamins is when your baby is growing fast....later on. This is to ensure that you stay healthy as baby will take what he/she needs first and leave you with the rest :thumbup:


----------

